# Spiegel on-line:30 Euro für im Netz abgekupferte Referate



## Veruschka (30 April 2004)

Und noch ein Bericht zum Thema „DIALER-ABZOCKE“
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,297564,00.html

Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Und hier die 49.90 Euro Version:

http://www.hausarbeiten.de/rd/faecher/vorschau/20312.html

Was soll das gejaule. Abschreiben kostet.

Uwe


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

Na, das ist doch mal deutlich.

Ob Herr S. noch irgendwo eine positive Wertung erfährt bei so viel Müll, Schmutz und Tricksereien?

Vielleicht will er sich hier verteidigen??  :holy: 

*Spannungsmodus an*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 April 2004)

*[OT] Abschreiben kostet, Stammtischsprueche leider nicht*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier die 49.90 Euro Version:
> (...)
> Was soll das gejaule. Abschreiben kostet.
> Uwe


Stammtischspruch? Deine Vision von der Wissensgesellschaft?
Meine jedenfalls nicht! Und auch einer der Gruende, warum mir die Dialerabzocker im Internet extrem uebel aufstossen. Falls es Dir naemlich entgangen sein sollte, neben Plagiarismus gibts durchaus auch noch andere Gruende, auf bestehendes Wissen zurueckzugreifen. Auch die staendige Neuerfindung des Rads kostet naemlich. Schade, dass das Klopfen von sinnlosen Pauschalspruechen nicht mit Vergnuegungssteuer belegt werden kann. 

Mehr zur Thematik unter The Public Library of Science oder unter MIT's OpenCourseWare Program, wenns irgendjemand interessieren sollte, insbesondere Uwe sei dies nahegelegt.

Ansonsten eine Frage an die Juristen: wie sollte ein solcher Geschaedigter, dessen Copyright verletzt wird, dagegen vorgehen? Anteilseinforderung am Umsatz?  Abmahnung? Aufforderung zur Unterlassung? 

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


BTW, falls jemand die Diskussion zum Abschreiben weiterfuehren moechte, sollte der Teil des Threads nach Off-Topic verschoben werden


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier die 49.90 Euro Version:
> 
> http://www.hausarbeiten.de/rd/faecher/vorschau/20312.html
> 
> ...



Und eine 69.90 Euro Version. ABZOCKE!!
http://www........de/vorschau/11918.html

Uwe

_editiert siehe  NUB _


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

> Was soll das gejaule. Abschreiben kostet.
> 
> Uwe



Sei dir nicht so sicher. 

Gruß wibu


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das ist doch mal deutlich.
> 
> Ob Herr S. noch irgendwo eine positive Wertung erfährt bei so viel Müll, Schmutz und Tricksereien?
> 
> ...



Na möglicherweise hat er ja schon sich hier mit einem "tiefschürfenden Beitrag" verewigt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2012

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=49426#49426


			
				Schmidtlein schrieb:
			
		

> 8)



man beachte die Aussage , die knapper kaum noch formuliert werden kann.......
cp

PS: bisher das einzige Posting, daher sind leider weitere Rückschlüsse auf den Poster 
nicht möglich


----------



## Moralapostel (30 April 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Schmidtlein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Übersetzung:
Noch trage ich ein breites Lachen zur Schau, denn -verschmitzt- ich werde demnächst mit dunkler Brille getarnt das Land verlassen...

Fortsetzung:
...müssen, weil mir :bang: im Nacken sitzen und mir   :bash:   bis ich :bigcry:!

Es stellt sich überhaupt die Frage, warum die Kenntnis dieser Abzocke nicht automatisch zu folgendem Szenario führt:
1. Hausdurchsuchung
2. Sicherung von Beweismitteln
3. Beschlagnahme der gesamten Betriebsausstattung
4. Sperrung aller Konten
5. Untersuchungshaft für die GF
6. Anklage, Verurteilung, Wegschließen
7. Prüfung des Antrages auf vorzeitige Haftentlassung nach etwa 49,90 Jahren (OK,OK,OK)

Schwups, schon wäre die orale Potenz auf ein lächelnd-verschmitzt-cool-wimmerndes Häuflein Elend reduziert!


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine 69.90 Euro Version. ABZOCKE!!
> http://www.......de/vorschau/11918.html
> 
> Uwe


Man kann auch ohne Dialer abzocken.
Und sogar noch viel schädlicher für den User, da höhere Beträge.
Die OK-Abfragen bleiben auch aus.
Denn wenn man bereits Kunde von diesem Bezahlsystem ist, genügen ein - zwei Klicke und das Geld ist vom Konto verschwunden.

Übrigens, bevor nun wieder irgendwelche Unterstellungen kommen:
Ich finde Dropcharge-Dialer auch nicht in Ordnung, gerade bei solchen Angeboten wie die genannten.

_editiert , siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen _


----------



## stieglitz (30 April 2004)

Das hefftigste ist ja, für eine 14 tage alte Kursabfrage überhaupt
Geld zu verlangen. Das bekommt man realtime an tausenden
Stellen im Netz umsonst.
Wie bescheuert muss man sein, um darauf hereinzufallen?
(Es sei denn, der Dialer wird einem unbemerkt untergejubelt)

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass die Berichterstattung in der Presse,
die Leute sensibilisiert, die Eltern ihre Kinder warnen.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

> _editiert , siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen _


Sorry, mein Fehler. Allerdings hatte ich nur Uwe zitiert, daher auch der Link 

@stieglitz:
Du hast recht, oftmals ist der Content wirklich nicht sein Geld wert.
Es gibt hier jedoch keinerlei Einschränkungen, weshalb jeder das verkaufen kann, was er will (solange er sich an Urheberrecht und Co. hält). 
Doch genau dies wird von der RegTP nicht reguliert.
Man schützt den User vor ungewollten Dialereinwahlen, bei gewollten Einwahlen jedoch ist er auf sich alleine gestellt.


----------



## Veruschka (30 April 2004)

*Ein Name fehlt noch*

Der „Nummernbroker“ blieb im Spiegelartikel unerwähnt.



			
				Nummernbroker schrieb:
			
		

> Intexus unterstützt Ihre Dienstleistung – sicher, souverän, integer.



Eine seriöse Firma, die auf ihren guten Ruf achtet,  müsste jetzt eigentlich reagieren.
Nicht wahr, Andreas?  :lol: 

Veruschka  

PS.
 (Andreas,  der mit dem verschmitzen Lächeln und nicht den Andreas dem skrupellose Geschäfte mit Dialern  nachgesagt werden)


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> > _editiert , siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen _
> 
> 
> Sorry, mein Fehler. Allerdings hatte ich nur Uwe zitiert, daher auch der Link



Wenn aus einem anderen Thread zitiert wird , dann gib den Link an , ich such mir hier nicht einen Wolf danach.
Wenn er uns durchgegangen ist, wird er selbstverständlich auch editiert.

tf


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Nein, der steht in diesem Thread etwas weiter oben, unter dem Beitrag von TSCoreNinja. Hast du wohl übersehen beim Durchschauen.


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis, der ist jetzt auch fort ..., Gästen wie Uwe fällt es offensichtlich schwer 
sich an die NUBs zu halten. Es gibt jederzeit die Möglichkeit solche Sites im Linkforum zu posten 
(angemeldet mit Zusatzverpflichtung) aber das mögen Gäste natürlich nicht so sehr.....


----------



## Moralapostel (30 April 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aus einem anderen Thread zitiert wird , dann gib den Link an , ich such mir hier nicht einen Wolf danach.
> Wenn er uns durchgegangen ist, wird er selbstverständlich auch editiert.
> 
> tf



Als gelegentliches Forumsmitglied bitte ich den gereizten Unterton des MODERATors zu entschuldigen. Er ist sonst für seine Toleranz "der anderen Seite" gegenüber sprichwörtlich berühmt!


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Als gelegentliches Forumsmitglied bitte ich den gereizten Unterton des MODERATors zu entschuldigen. Er ist sonst für seine Toleranz "der anderen Seite" gegenüber sprichwörtlich berühmt!


Die Ironie in deinem Beitrag ist mir nicht entgangen. :roll: 
Der "gereizte Unterton" hat mich auch nicht wirklich gestört...

Und jetzt mal wieder B2T:
Ich halte eine Überprüfung des Contentsnach wie vor für sinnvoll.
Das ist doch eines der Hauptprobleme im Umgang mit Dialern.
Der Schutz vor ungewollten Dialern ist gegeben, jetzt sollte man weitermachen.

Das Zahlungsmittel Dialer hat Potenzial, ich würde es auch selber nutzen, hätte ich keinen DSL-Anschluss.
Doch wenn sich keiner um die "Seriösierung" dieses Programmes kümmert wird das nix - aber von den Dialeranbietern kann dieser Schritt nicht erwartet werden.


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Als gelegentliches Forumsmitglied bitte ich den gereizten Unterton
> des MODERATors zu entschuldigen. Er ist sonst für seine Toleranz "der anderen Seite" gegenüber sprichwörtlich berühmt!



Nur was die formale Seite im Forum betrifft ,  was manchmal sehr schwer fällt bei den 
z.T weit unter der Gürtellinie gehenden Angriffe auf das Forum. Was du hier zu sehen 
bekommst ist in aller Regel "gereinigt...

In der Sache bin ich offener und kompromissloser Gegner  des gesamten Dialersystems. 
Aus dieser Grundüberzeugung  habe ich seit dem Beginn der Mitarbeit
 in diesem Forum nie einen Hehl gemacht:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=360

Bis zum heutigen Tage habe ich keine entscheidende  Veränderung des Systems  gesehen, die  mich 
in dieser Ansicht hätte zweifeln lassen

tf 

PS: Die entprechenden Anbieterforen sind da erheblich restriktiver und intoleranter
Gepostet werden kann in aller Regel nur angemeldet ....


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2004)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurückzukehren: 

Googelt man nach dem Betreiber steht bereits an dritter Stelle ein Link als Volltreffer 
auf  die RegTP Datenbank:

Google

RegTP Datenbankabfrage

in der es  vor lauter Registrierungrücknahmen so rot blinkt wie ein ganzes Kirmesfeuerwerk 
Bei den Rücknahmen befindet er sich in "bester" Gesellschaft  :bandit 

cp

PS: die übrigen Treffer lesen sich wie das "who´s who" des Dialerschrotts..


----------



## dvill (30 April 2004)

Hoffentlich war der Spiegel so geschickt, diesem seriösen Geschäftsmann nicht noch die fette Beute von 29,95 Euro Gage zu zahlen. Hausaufgaben wurde zuletzt mit wahrhaft kostenlosen Zugangstools vertrieben.

Wenn dann mit dem nächsten Bericht den Betroffenen erklärt wird, wie sie die Nicht-Zahlungspflicht für ent-registrierte Dialer real einfordern, hätte der Spiegel der Transparenz einen guten Schub gegeben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 April 2004)

> Warum dahinter aber das DM fehlt ist mir rätselhaft.


Mit Verlaub: Das ist eine schwache Ausrede.

Wenn genau das eine Beispiel für einen angeblich seriösen Dialer von damals den Preis nicht korrekt anzeigt, ist das mehr als eine peinliche Panne. Wir haben verstanden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

Da hier ständig vom Thema abdriftet , sind soweit wie möglich,   die nicht zum eigentlichen Thema 
gehörenden Postings in einen separaten Thread abgetrennt worden. Der Schnitt erfolgte im
 laufenden Betrieb, daher Entschuldigung an dvill, dein Posting steht jetzt etwas out of line 

Dort kann nach über Sendman und Co weiterdiskutiert werden .

tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Ich wünsche mir noch ein paar andere Content-Tests: 
z.B.
... (von A.S.; Ergebnisse aus der letzten Saison?)
....(der DWD-Wetterbericht von vorgestern?)
..... (wohl nur Adressenliste?)
.... (nichts außer Links zu fremden Freeware-Seiten?)
.... / Weltkarte von A.S. (wem mag das Kartenmaterial gehören?)
_editiert , siehe Nutzungsregeln _


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Gut, dann wieder zurück zum Thema:
Ich finde den Spiegel-Bericht, abgesehen von einigen kleineren Fehlern, ziemlich gut. Es wurde korrekt recherchiert und anstatt der üblichen Panikmache gibt es mal richtige Fakten.
Das sieht doch mal deutlich besser aus, als diverse Planetopia Berichte.

@Gast:
Jo, mich würde auch mal der Content von allen ISAS Seiten interessieren.
Es gibt ja vieles, wo man illegale, urheberverletzende Inhalte vermuten könnte.


----------



## dvill (30 April 2004)

Die beste Fortsetzung für die Spiegelserie wäre, wenn die nun konsequent Aufklärung leisten würden, wie Betroffen von nicht mehr registrierten Dialern ihren Anspruch auf Erstattung der Kosten bzw. Annulierung der Rechnung durchsetzen können.

Das ist dann echter Mehrwert!

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 April 2004)

Ein Zitat aus dem Spiegel-Beitrag, kurz und bündig:


> Eigentlich wollte die Bundesregierung dem Treiben der Dialer-Branche längst ein Ende bereitet haben.


Wenn sie es denn täte ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Wurde auch Zeit !

Diese Herrschaften verstoßen alleine hier schon .

https://www.google.com/adsense/policies?hl=de

Damit sind auch andere Anbieter genauso betroffen .

Der Markt bereinigt sich


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Hallo ihr´s,
ich bin  Gegner von Dialern, gerade weil es keine Transparenz in diesem Bereich gibt und bestimmt auch in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht geben wird .
Ist ja auch gar nicht beabsichtigt, was mich immer in Rage bringt.
Ich bin Grafiker und biete zig Tausende Grafiken, Wallpaper ,Screensaver usw zum Download an.
Allerdings biete ich per 0190 Nummer (ca 5 €) Monatszugänge an. Da gibt es ein Passwort, das kann in diesem Monat immer wieder genutzt werden, so oft wie der User mag.
Ich muss dem User vertrauen. Ist nicht immer leicht, weil ich schon meine Sachen hinter einem Dialer gefunden habe. Abmahnung, Unterlassungserklärung und Ende.

Selbst, würde ich nie einen Dialer nutzen oder anbieten, obwohl ich genug Inhalte (eigene) hätte.


----------

